# Strawberry



## Craw (Oct 20, 2010)

Went out on Saturday and it was sloooooooooooooooooooooow. Only one fish caught for our group. Asked others along the bank and in canoes. They all said the same.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Sad news :/ I went out the saturday before you and it was real real slow too. We did land a 24" Cutt, and 2 small bows...but that was with 4 people and 5 hours of fishing. At this point I'm just waiting for ice :/


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

In a few cold days, for what it's worth, Strawberry will "catch fire". Always does. 
Too bad it will be mainly cutts, with a bonus big 'bow to keep your hopes up.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

went the 2nd and 3rd oct caught our limit both days, from the shore 2 people fishing.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have made about 5 trips up to Strawberry over the last 3 or 4 weeks. This last weekend was slower but the previous trips have been great. A couple of those days were 20+ fish days and over half of those were rainbows. I think we need some colder weather coming though. I am looking forward to fishing Strawberry in November. Based on how I have done so far this fall I think it will be great.

Mark


----------

